# Just ordered a Temptech winecooler!



## Rune (Feb 5, 2011)

Just ordered a Temptech 18 bottle 48L winecooler. Also have a Oasis XL pluss to put inn it. Can share some pictures when I have got it, and I have it up and running :target:


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Cant find a lick of information about these but congrats on the purchase...


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice acquisition, please post picks as you get it up and running.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice! Seems like everyone is taking the wine cooler plunge here lately.

"In other news today, retailers are seeing a 40% increase in wine cooler sales for the month of March". LOL.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Very nice! Seems like everyone is taking the wine cooler plunge here lately.
> 
> "In other news today, retailers are seeing a 40% increase in wine cooler sales for the month of March". LOL.


"And in other other news today, local woodworkers and cabinet makers have been swamped with orders for spanish cedar trays".


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice purchase


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Very nice! Seems like everyone is taking the wine cooler plunge here lately.
> 
> "In other news today, retailers are seeing a 40% increase in wine cooler sales for the month of March". LOL.


I've been trying to get the Department Head of Appliances at the Home Depot I work at to let me build a humidor display out of one of our wine fridges. He doesn't seem to understand that more people are buying these things for cigars than wine :lol:.


----------



## Rune (Feb 5, 2011)

96p993 said:


> Cant find a lick of information about these but congrats on the purchase...


Ordered it on av Norwegian online store here in Norway.

Temptech has a website but it is Norwegian so don't think u will understand much of it anyway :rofl:


----------



## Rune (Feb 5, 2011)

Zfog said:


> Nice acquisition, please post picks as you get it up and running.


Will do


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Very cool!! I am excited for you! I just got my wineador up and fully stocked last week, and I gotta say I am in love with it!


----------



## Rune (Feb 5, 2011)

Today I got the cooler 

I took some pictures waiting for it to stabilize humidity.

will take some pictures when I get some cigars in it too


----------



## Rune (Feb 5, 2011)

How long did u wait to put the cigars in your winedor? some days? weeks? I think mine have stable humidity after 24h because my hygrometers show 68% and 70% humidity in there for over 6 hours now.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Rune said:


> How long did u wait to put the cigars in your winedor? some days? weeks? I think mine have stable humidity after 24h because my hygrometers show 68% and 70% humidity in there for over 6 hours now.


Monitor the hygros 24-48 hours and if they are still holding the RH% you would like, then you should be good to go stocking it up. However, when you do stock the wine cooler, keep an eye on the hygro's again for 24-48 hours to make sure they are reading close to the same. If not, then adjust accordingly to lower and raise your desired RH%. There is a chance when you start filling it up with cigars, the RH% could decrease or increase because you are changing the environment inside of the cooler when you add the cigars. More than likely you won't see much of a change, if anything 1-2% which is nothing to worry about. After a week of filling it up, check the levels and make sure they are holding.


----------



## Bornholmeren (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Rune.

Where did You buys those cedar trays. I trieds everywhere i denmark, and searched several sites in Europe with no luck. They have them in USA, but it costs alot in shipping.

Secondly, I am probably going to order either a Temptech Gv-65c, or the one like Yours soon (can set my mind on the size).
It would look really nice with cedar shelves instead of those iron ones.


----------



## Bornholmeren (Oct 14, 2011)

Bornholmeren said:


> Hi Rune.
> 
> Where did You buys those cedar trays. I trieds everywhere i denmark, and searched several sites in Europe with no luck. They have them in USA, but it costs alot in shipping.
> 
> ...


Just a little follow-up. I ordered the Temptech 65 (similar til the Vinotemp 28 bottle), ordered som 65% beads from Heartfelt, and a nice set of drawers from Forrest (wineador) with bloodwood fronts. Will post pictures in the "show me Your wineador- thread) Cant wait to get it all set up.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Bornholmeren said:


> Hi Rune.
> 
> *Where did You buys those cedar trays. *I trieds everywhere i denmark, and searched several sites in Europe with no luck. They have them in USA, but it costs alot in shipping.
> 
> ...


Cheap Humidors Cedar Cigar Tray with Divider
Cedar Cigar Tray with Divider Humidor | eBay
Spanish Cedar Cigar Tray w/ Divider For Humidor Storage Aromatic NEW | eBay


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I love to see new Wineadors!!! Great start brother.

Make sure you throw your pics in http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/296444-take-pic-your-wineador-thread.html!


----------



## Bornholmeren (Oct 14, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> I love to see new Wineadors!!! Great start brother.
> 
> Make sure you throw your pics in *removed* (Can´t post links yet)
> 
> Will do. But I guess it will be a month or so, before everthing arives. I can see that the beads have arived in the customs and are being processed. (damn taxes in Denmark :frown. The drawers will be build in 2 weeks time I guess. So come december, I will hopefully have a nice set


----------



## Rune (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds nice Bornholmeren  I bought them from cheaphumidors.com. From U.S. Didn't find any where in Norway ether that sold Trays.

I love my winecooler. Hope u like will be satisfied with Ur too.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Buy, that is one snazzy looking wine cooler my friend. I love the setup! :tu


----------

